# Wild have- what's it doing?



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

The house we are renting has a hive in the wall. Prop mgmt company owns it and has no interest in removing them. Bee people will have to cut into the house to remove and can't without owners okay. We're leaving in a couple months so I'm just done fighting about it. 

Anyway. They swarmed and split a week ago. Today, another swarm, this time at the entrance to the hive rather than an adjacent tree. 

I'm hoping against reason that they're abandoning ship but, well. Theories?


----------



## thekibblegoddes (Jun 24, 2014)

Nope, they are not abandoning ship. Your healthy hive is throwing swarms. That's what healthy hives do. Perhaps your local beekeeper could explain to the property management company just how much damage a hive in a wall can do to a house? If for some reason the bees should die, all that honey and wax will melt and start dripping down the inside of the wall, attracting ants, wasps, and any creature that likes sweet. And wax moths, a pest of bees, eat wood. Quite a bit of wood if there is an infestation.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

thekibblegoddes said:


> Nope, they are not abandoning ship. Your healthy hive is throwing swarms. That's what healthy hives do. Perhaps your local beekeeper could explain to the property management company just how much damage a hive in a wall can do to a house? If for some reason the bees should die, all that honey and wax will melt and start dripping down the inside of the wall, attracting ants, wasps, and any creature that likes sweet. And wax moths, a pest of bees, eat wood. Quite a bit of wood if there is an infestation.


This.

Though I would add cockroaches and mice to the list of what likes sweets. NOT a pretty picture!


----------



## thericeguy (Jan 3, 2016)

I am rather surprised a managemeny company would respond this way. Along with physical damage, there are potential liability issues. If you move out, it will be unrentsble as is, so they will be forced to deal with it eventually anyway. 

Lots of downside with zero upside. Are they a slumlord or something?

Try and get the govt involved if you can afford the risk of being found financially responsible for removal. Crazy situation IMHO.


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

There is no reason to cut the house. Show your local beekeeper this link.

http://www.worldwidebeekeeping.com/forum/index.php/topic,29.0.html

PS. I know of 2 houses in town here that have had bees in them off and on for 30 plus years. Neither house has any structural damage. Bees do no damage to the house. The only time you will have a rotting honey mess is when the bees are poisoned or die suddenly from a similar cause. If they die naturally, the honey will be used up before they are gone.

Small Hive beetle infestation excluded.


----------

